# Columbia Screenwriting MFA Writing Sample - Can it be an excerpt of my feature script?



## lucychoi97 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hey guys I have a question on the writing sample. Do you guys know whether the writing sample for Columbia can be an excerpt of my feature script? 
It only mentions the first 10 pages or a short so I was wondering if it should be the "first" ten pages or could it be the 10 pages anywhere from my script.


----------



## alsan181 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi Lucy!

At one of the online admissions events they said that generally your first ten pages should be enough to make them interested in what will happen, and it's a good idea to try and do that if you can.

HOWEVER with that said they confirmed that you are totally able to put in whatever 10 pages you want, so if you feel another 10 pgs showcases your work better, that is 100% ok. But it's a good idea to add a brief paragraph at the beginning to get them up to speed as to what has happened so far in your script. I'll probably cut the first scene out of my pilot that I'm submitting for example, and start from scene 2 with a brief explanation of what happened at the beginning.

Best of luck


----------



## katiebonnie (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi guys! I was wondering if I could ask where you put the logline on the 10-page sample? I'm also a little conflicted because I basically took out the best 10 pages from a 30 page pilot but they don't run together in the actual thing. It works and doesn't sound off at all but I'm now wondering if that's allowed? I just think the 10 pages I've picked show off my writing better? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## alsan181 (Dec 14, 2020)

I put the logline at the bottom of the title page! As for the sequence of your pages, if it runs smoothly I don't think it'll make a difference... I guess they won't know either way


----------



## lucychoi97 (Dec 14, 2020)

katiebonnie said:


> Hi guys! I was wondering if I could ask where you put the logline on the 10-page sample? I'm also a little conflicted because I basically took out the best 10 pages from a 30 page pilot but they don't run together in the actual thing. It works and doesn't sound off at all but I'm now wondering if that's allowed? I just think the 10 pages I've picked show off my writing better? Thanks in advance for any advice!



I put my logline on the title page as well


----------



## katiebonnie (Dec 15, 2020)

alsan181 said:


> I put the logline at the bottom of the title page! As for the sequence of your pages, if it runs smoothly I don't think it'll make a difference... I guess they won't know either way


Yeah that's what I thought, I guess it could just read as a short although I don't know what to say when they've asked us to tell them where it's from 😕 I might just say it's a 10 page excerpt from a 30 page pilot and hope for the best. Great, I'll put my logline on the title page. Thank you!


----------



## katiebonnie (Dec 15, 2020)

lucychoi97 said:


> I put my logline on the title page as well


Thanks!


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Dec 15, 2020)

lucychoi97 said:


> Hey guys I have a question on the writing sample. Do you guys know whether the writing sample for Columbia can be an excerpt of my feature script?
> It only mentions the first 10 pages or a short so I was wondering if it should be the "first" ten pages or could it be the 10 pages anywhere from my script.


Yes. Mine was ten pages halfway through a script and I was accepted.


----------



## katiebonnie (Dec 15, 2020)

silvercolored said:


> Yes. Mine was ten pages halfway through a script and I was accepted.


Do you think I can use the last 10 pages of a pilot? I have no idea what's allowed haha


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Dec 15, 2020)

I think, more or less, anything goes as long as it’s within ten pages.


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Dec 15, 2020)

katiebonnie said:


> Do you think I can use the last 10 pages of a pilot? I have no idea what's allowed haha


I think, more or less, anything goes as long as it’s within ten pages.


----------



## katiebonnie (Dec 15, 2020)

silvercolored said:


> I think, more or less, anything goes as long as it’s within ten pages.


Oh god, well I'm just gonna go for it haha. Thanks so much for your replies!


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Dec 15, 2020)

katiebonnie said:


> Oh god, well I'm just gonna go for it haha. Thanks so much for your replies!


No problem. Good luck!


----------

